# Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin Gewässerwart eines kleinen Vereins in OWL. Wir bewirtschaften einen Baggersee mit 10 ha Wasserfläche. In den letzten Jahren gibt es ein starkes Aufkommen an Wasserpflanzen, wie Tausendblatt, Wasserpest, Laichkraut usw. . Eigentlich super für den Fischbestand. 
Nun werden die Stimmen lauter, mal was gegen das "Kraut" zu unternehmen und ich sehe mich in der Verpflichtung, die Möglichkeiten dazu abzuwägen.
Es gibt ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen (bis 2m Tiefe, ca.1/4 der Wasserfläche), in denen die Angelei nicht mehr praktikabel ist. Beliebte Angelstellen fallen also weg.
Mein Vorstandskollege brachte nun den Vorschlag ein, Roggenstrohballen einzubringen (2Stück/ha). Dies hätte bei einem befreundetem Verein geholfen.
Meine Fragen dazu:
1. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Stroheinbringung?
2. Wie wirkt sich das auf den Krautbestand aus? Verringerung oder totale Entfernung?
3. Welche biologischen/chemischen Vorgänge laufen im Gewässer ab?
4. Welche Folgen kann das Ganze haben?

Der o. g. Verein hat mir diese Fragen nicht beantworten können. War wohl nicht so wichtig, die Folgen abzuschätzen.

Ich hoffe auf ein paar Infos.

Petri Heil
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Da bin ich auf die Experten gespannt, davon höre ich selber zum ersten Mal - aber man lernt ja nie aus..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Roggenstroh soll im Wasser Gerbsäure abgegeben und damit den ph Wert senken.

Damit verringert man das Wachstum von Fadenalgen in kleinen Teichen.

Für größere Gewäußerst halte ich davon nichts, zumal ja nicht Algen das Problem darstellen.

DEr Nährstoffgehalt muss runter, dann ist auch das Pflantenwachstum geringer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

ist es nicht so, dass wenn Algen weniger werden, Kraut etc. mehr wird?

Dass es da nicht nur auf Nährstoffe, sondern auch Trübung ankommt, ob es mehr Algen und Zeugs oder mehr Pflanzen gibt?

Und auch, dass sich die Zustände auch in größeren Seen da von Jahr zu Jahr recht schnell und drastisch ändern können?

Aber das ist jetzt nur aus diversen Verlautbarungen im Kopp bei mir, nix gesichertes!!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Hallo dirk-owl,
das einbringen von Stroh, ist genauso wie das einbringen von Torf eine Möglichkeit den PH-Wert in einem Teich kurzfristig zu senken. 

Letztlich sind das Behelfsmittel aus dem Aquaristik und Gartenteichbereich. 

Bei einem 10ha See - kann man das meiner Meinung nach vergessen. 

Die Wasserfläche und Menge ist einfach zu groß. Der Effekt ohnehin nur kurzfristig.

Zum einlesen in die Thematik ist vielleicht auch dieser Thread mal ganz interessant: 
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=223823


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Du bist der Beste Franz - dass Du das noch auf der Liste hattest, mit dem Thema aus 2011!!


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Hi zusammen,
 vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos.
 Ich dachte mir schon, dass die Strohgeschichte nur kurzfristig helfen kann.
 Ein weiteres Problem in unserem Gewässer ist auch das klare Wasser. Also würde das Str0h, mit Bekämpfung der Algen das Wachstum der höheren Pflanzen wahrscheinlich noch fördern.
 Es gibt außerdem einen Schwarm Marmor-/Silberkarpfen, der kontinuierlich die Algen aus dem Freiwasser filtern und somit ebenfalls den Effekt des guten Lichteinfalls verstärken. Es handelt sich um rd. 70 Fische, Durchschnittsgewicht 25kg bei 125cm. Eine Hinterlassenschaft meiner Vorgänger.
 Sehr komplexes Thema... Ein wenig Austausch und andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen sind sehr hilfreich, um die Folgen aus einer Aktion abzuschätzen.

 In diesem Sinne, danke nochmal!
 Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Habt ihr schon mal Wasseranalyse gemacht??

PH-Wert rauf oder runter ist ja "doof", wenn man den aktuellen Stand nicht kennt..


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Jo,
 ph-Wert ist seit Jahren mit leichten Schwankungen konstant bei 8,1 bis 8,25


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> Es gibt außerdem einen Schwarm Marmor-/Silberkarpfen, der kontinuierlich die Algen aus dem Freiwasser filtern und somit ebenfalls den Effekt des guten Lichteinfalls verstärken. Es handelt sich um rd. 70 Fische, Durchschnittsgewicht 25kg bei 125cm. Eine Hinterlassenschaft meiner Vorgänger.



Heikles Ding, wer weiß, was da noch auf euch zukommt..., mit Invasiven Arten sollte man zukünftig extrem zurückhaltend sein, zumindest mit dieser Ankündigung im Nacken:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334158


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

So ist es..

Und auf jeden Fall Wasseranalyse, bevor ihr anfangt rumzudocktern!


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> Es gibt außerdem einen Schwarm Marmor-/Silberkarpfen, der kontinuierlich die Algen aus dem Freiwasser filtern und somit ebenfalls den Effekt des guten Lichteinfalls verstärken. Es handelt sich um rd. 70 Fische, Durchschnittsgewicht 25kg bei 125cm.



Ich würde drum schauen, dass die Marmorkarpfen raus kommen. Sie filtern neben Algen auch das Zooplankton, Wasserflöhe und Hüpferlinge raus, die eigentlich Nahrung für Jung- und Weißfische sein sollten. 70 ausgewachsene Tiere auf 10ha sind auf jeden Fall sehr viel.


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Zum Thema Silber und Marmorkarpfen:
Die wurden hier früher (1980er Jahre?) auch ziemlich intensiv in die Kiesgruben reingekippt.

Jetzt, 30 Jahre später sehen die so aus:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201125


----------



## Fruehling (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Mähboot leihen!

 Zweimal pro Jahr drauf und gut ist.


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Sehe ich genauso. Im letzten Jahr ist es und gelungen, 6 Fische zu fangen. Der größte hatte 1,36 m bei 38 kg!!
 Man hat sie damals, recht blauäugig, zur "Verbesserung der Wasserqualität" eingesetzt. Heute sehe ich das als maßgeblichen negativen Einfluss auf die Nahrungskette im Gewässer. 
 Wir bemühen uns, die Fische rauszubekommen, mit mäßigem Erfolg.


----------



## Leech (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Ich schließe mal an, an das was Franz erzählt hat....

In der Aquaristik bringt man ins Becken Dinge wie Torf oder auch Blätter ein, um den PH-Wert zu senken - wird sich in einem Teich wohl ähnlich verhalten.
Der senkende Effekt hält etwa solange an, wie die abschließenden Verwesungsprozesse einsetzen und je länger das Material im Wasser bleibt.

Ob das bei einem riesigen See so wirklich effizient ist, könnte man bezweifeln.
Bezüglich des Bewuchses wird es darauf ankommen, wie lange und wie stark der PH-Wert gesenkt werden soll.
Wenn ihr von 8 runterkommt Richtung neutral wird der Algenwachstum weniger, normales Kraut könnte sogar - je nachdem welche Pflanzen im Gewässer vorkommen - noch stärker werden - da hat ja jedes Pfänzchen so seine eigenen Ansprüche.

Also wie Franz das sagte....wegen der Wassermenge dürfte das schwer bis unmöglich werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Sommer, Boot, Oberfläche, 12/70,  Sauposten....

Ne, ist schwierig, Wobei ich es bei Grasern kenne, die wir mal fangen sollten, die sind übers Netz gesprungen, als wir die eingekesselt hatten..

Wie das bei den Marmorbrüdern ist, weiss ich nicht, habe nur auch mehrmals schon gehört, dass die auch mit Netz nicht so leicht zu kriegen sein sollen..

Und dennoch und wiederholt:
WASSERANALYSE machen zuerst, vor irgendwelchen Wasserchemieverändernden Maßnahmen


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WASSERANALYSE machen zuerst, vor irgendwelchen Wasserchemieverändernden Maßnahmen


 
 Wasseranalyse wird jedes Jahr gemacht... 

Ich fasse mal zusammen:



Roggenstroh hilft gegen Algen, nicht gegen höherwertige Pflanzen. Das heißt für uns: nicht zielführend.



Graskarpfenbesatz nicht sinnvoll und außerdem verboten.



Bleibt nur die mechanische Entfernung, wie auch immer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> Wasseranalyse wird jedes Jahr gemacht...



#6#6#6


----------



## Fruehling (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> ...





Fruehling schrieb:


> Mähboot leihen!
> 
> Zweimal pro Jahr drauf und gut ist.



|rolleyes


----------



## Laichzeit (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Marmorkarpfen abfischen hilft bestimmt ein bisschen, da diese die höheren Pflanzen nicht anrühren, aber mit den richtigen Weißfischarten um die Nahrung konkurrieren.
Wie Thomas schon geschrieben hat, ist das mit dem Netz nicht so einfach, vor Allem da im verkrauteten See kein Zugnetz benutzt werden kann.
Stellnetze funktionieren zwar auch, aber man muss für Fische über 1m länge mit stabilem Garn und großen Maschenweiten fischen.
Das ist viel Arbeit und die Stellnetzfischerei schädigt immer ein paar Beifische, wie große Karpfen, Waller oder Zander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

und 12/70 darfste normal nicht - bevor einer sagt, ich hätte gesagt ...!!
;-))))))

Wirkt aber!


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und 12/70 darfste normal nicht - bevor einer sagt, ich hätte gesagt ...!!
> ;-))))))
> 
> Wirkt aber!



Schon klar...


----------



## Fruehling (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeDTLuirXsY

Okay, darfste auch nicht!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



> Bleibt nur die mechanische Entfernung, wie auch immer.



Dazu sagen manche dann, durch die mechanische Entfernung fördert man das Pflanzenwachstum langfristig sehr stark weil das treibende Schnittgut sich dann irgendwo absetzt und dort erneut wurzelt 

Wassertrübung hilft  
Kein Licht, Kein Pflanzenwachstum. 

Chancen einen klaren 10ha See durch "Gründelaktivitäten" von Fischen trüb zu kriegen? 
Fast Null möchte ich behaupten  

Ich kenne hier einen See der war so verkrautet, dass man ausschließlich vom Boot aus angeln konnte. Man musste Stellen finden die krautfrei waren. Der See war noch dazu glasklar. 

Ich war diesen Herbst mal an dem See unterwegs mit der Spinnrute - dort findet sich kein einziger Stängel Kraut mehr - und klar ist das Ding auch nicht mehr. 

Wie die das gemacht haben: Keine Ahnung. Die Angler am See sagen der Besitzer hätte eine "Mittel" reingekippt. Wie belastbar diese Aussage ist: Keine Ahnung. 

Fakt ist: Vorher war alles voll mit Kraut - jetzt ist es weg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Wie Thomas schon schrieb, Wasserwerte auswerten...

 Auf jeden Fall nicht einfach ohne entsprechendes Wissen rumexperimentieren, im Zweifel professionelle Hilfe holen.

 Solltet Ihr zu viele Nährstoffe drin haben, dann schauen, wie man die reduzieren kann...

 eventuell mal beobachten, wie viel angefüttert wird... ich weiß..., mögen Angler nicht gerne hören..

 Auch bei der Krautmaht drauf achten, dass das gemähte Kraut rauskommt, sonst erhöht das Kraut auch den Nährstoffgehalt.

 das zum Winter absterbende und oben treibende Kraut sollte man ebenfalls versuchen zu entfernen..., alles eine Menge Arbeit...

 Gibt es Landwirtschaft als Anlieger, dann eventuell da mal auf Nährstoffeinträge achten und durch Gespräche versuchen eine Reduzierung zu erwirken.

 Kraut ist immer ein fettes Problem, gerade für Angler, die das Gewässer nutzen, die wollen ja am Liebsten Bajerefrei..|rolleyes 
 Was das aber mit dem Gewässer macht, das bedenken die meisten nicht. Kraut im Wasser ist ja meist auch ein Eldorado für den Nachwuchs und auch Schutz vor Kormoranen..., hat also alles vor- und Nachteile..


----------



## Fruehling (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Dazu sagen manche dann, durch die mechanische Entfernung fördert man das Pflanzenwachstum langfristig sehr stark weil das treibende Schnittgut sich dann irgendwo absetzt und dort erneut wurzelt
> 
> Wassertrübung hilft
> Kein Licht, Kein Pflanzenwachstum.
> ...



Eine gute Seekuh zieht die Pflanzen an Deck und schneidet dann erst. Wird an "unserem" 100ha-See im Sommer regelmäßig gemacht und wirkt.

Das mit der Wassertrübung ist zweischneidig, denn es fördert die weniger lichthungrigen Pflanzen.

Die genannten "Mittel" werden seit ein paar Jahren in einigen Maashäfen im Großraum Roermond verwendet - die Bootseigner hatten sich bei den Hafenmeistern beschwert. Das Ergebnis ist eine einzige Katastrophe, denn die Häfen sind seitdem nahezu fischleer!

Ansonsten halte ich dichten Bewuchs für einen fast perfekten Kormoranschutz...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was das aber mit dem Gewässer macht, das bedenken die meisten nicht. Kraut im Wasser ist ja meist auch ein Eldorado für den Nachwuchs und auch Schutz vor Kormoranen..., hat also alles vor- und Nachteile..


Seh ich genauso!


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Was das aber mit dem Gewässer macht, das bedenken die meisten nicht. Kraut im Wasser ist ja meist auch ein Eldorado für den Nachwuchs und auch Schutz vor Kormoranen..., hat also alles vor- und Nachteile..



Recht hast du. Man steht ja als Gewässerwart trotzdem in der Verpflichtung, zumindest auf die Probleme der Vereinsmitglieder einzugehen. Sollten sich die Mittel allerdings als fragwürdig oder gar riskant für das Gewässer herausstellen, wie in diesem Fall, umso besser.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> Recht hast du. Man steht ja als Gewässerwart trotzdem in der Verpflichtung, zumindest auf die Probleme der Vereinsmitglieder einzugehen.



Ja, aber immer erst mit Ursachenforschung und nicht zuerst mit Gegenmaßnahmen, wo man deren Auswirkungen nicht kennt.

Wir haben auch so ein Gewässerwart bei uns im Verein, der sagt: Wir sind ein Angelverein und kein Biotopverein... also kamen Graser rein, als Allheilmittel...

Ergebnis, Kraut weg, aber Weißfisch und Hechte muss man besetzen, Fische, um die man sich vorher keine Sorge machen musste... und Kormorane fühlen sich da jetzt auch wohl und fressen gleich die frisch eingesetzten Fische...

Also erst einmal 1000,-€ für Graser und jetzt jedes Jahr 2000,-€ für Besatz... Tolles Ergebnis.|kopfkrat

 Die Graser ziehen jetzt als riesen Baumstämme an der Oberfläche ihre Runden und haben sich auch schon auf Fisch als Nahrung umgestellt, Kraut ist ja nicht mehr da.., die werden sogar schon auf Blinker gefangen.


----------



## dirk_owl (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ja, aber immer erst mit Ursachenforschung und nicht zuerst mit Gegenmaßnahmen, wo man deren Auswirkungen nicht kennt.
> 
> Wir haben auch so ein Gewässerwart bei uns im Verein, der sagt: Wir sind ein Angelverein und kein Biotopverein... also kamen Graser rein, als Allheilmittel...
> 
> ...



Schönes Beispiel. Ähnlich wie bei uns die Marmorkarpfen. Eigentlich besteht meine Aufgabe vielmehr darin, die alten Fehler auszubügeln und komplexe ökologische Beziehungen zu erforschen, als konstruktiv die Besatzplanung und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer wahrzunehmen. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel. Ähnlich wie bei uns die Marmorkarpfen. Eigentlich besteht meine Aufgabe vielmehr darin, die alten Fehler auszubügeln und komplexe ökologische Beziehungen zu erforschen, als konstruktiv die Besatzplanung und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer wahrzunehmen. Schade eigentlich...


Die Probleme hast Du nicht alleine ..

Auch daran liegt es (neben vielen anderen Gründen), dass sich immer weniger Ehrenamtler für solche Aufgaben (dauerhaft) finden..

Und dann oft alleine gelassen werden und/oder bei der  immer komplexer werdenden rechtlichen Lage zu Bewirtschaftung sogar in Risiken laufen.

Sich da rechtzeitig und vorher zu informieren wie Du, ist klasse!!

Und dank Deiner Frage, habe auch ich wieder was dazu gelernt!
Daher nochmal:
DANKE!!!


----------



## smithie (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel. Ähnlich wie bei uns die Marmorkarpfen. Eigentlich besteht meine Aufgabe vielmehr darin, die alten Fehler auszubügeln und komplexe ökologische Beziehungen zu erforschen, als konstruktiv die Besatzplanung und Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer wahrzunehmen. Schade eigentlich...


Das einzig positive an den Asiaten ist, dass sich das Problem früher oder später (ohne Nachbesatz) von selbst erledigt. Auch die leben nicht ewig.

Ich kenne die Gewässerstruktur ja nicht, aber vielleicht lässt sich bewachsene Flachwasserzone und Angelbereiche irgendwie in Einklang/Kompromiss bringen?


----------



## gründler (13. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und 12/70 darfste normal nicht - bevor einer sagt, ich hätte gesagt ...!!
> ;-))))))
> 
> Wirkt aber!



Nicht immer..viele Körner verändern beim auftritt auf die Wasseroberfläche ihren Kurs und verlieren drastisch an Energie.

Besser ist man hält Lauf unter Wasser neben dem Fisch.....


*Das aber alles Verboten und macht man nicht.
*





Zum Kraut mechanisch ohne Mähboot leihen weil Kosten dafür sehr hoch sind.

Kette besorgen (am besten verrostet da hängt es besser dran fest) mit richtig großen Gliedern und schön schwer (nicht zu schwer da ja noch bewegbar sein muss) so zb. 30m lang ,an beiden enden Seile ran und evtl. noch runde gewichte damit es nicht zu sehr auftreibt beim ziehen.

Nun Kette auf Grund fallen lassen und mit Seil straff in einer Linie ziehen (strecken).Dann mit 2 Booten langsam auf das Kraut zu fahren so das die Kette über grund schleift.
Zu 80% wird es z.t mit Wurzeln an der Kette hängen bleiben.Dann mit dem Kraut im Schlepptau zum Ufer und raus damit.

Man brauch da paar Leute für und je nach Kraut paar Std. bis tage.

Das ganze Anfang Mai/Juni machen je nach Wachstum im Frühjahr und zum Herbst wiederhohlen.Sind die Pflanzen noch zu kurz,bleiben nicht viele an der Kette hängen,erst ab ca. 60cm Kraut länge klappt es gut.

So kann man auch gezielte Angelbereiche herstellen,ohne nen ganzen See davon befreien zu müssen.
#h


----------



## banja1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Moin erstmal also wir haben das gleiche Problem!
Haben versucht die Fische Elektrisch abzufischen ist aber aufgrund der Tiefe und Größe nicht gut verlaufen!!
Zu Stellnetzen kann ich nur absehen wir haben sehr viel Brassen und Zander damit gefangen die Brassen wollte keiner haben!!! Sind als Futter in den Tierpark gelandet.Oberflächennahe haben wir auch Wasservögel damit gefangen!Haben daraufhin die Fischerei sofort eingestellt und den See mit gelöschten Brandkalk behandelt.Aber richtig was gebracht hat das nicht denke die Bauern sind schuld mit der Gülle!!! Lg Daniel


----------



## Danielsu83 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Hallo,

 wir haben an einem unserer Seen auch ein Krautproblem. Früher wurde versucht das Problem mechanisch zulösen in dem bei jedem Arbeitstag Kraut gezogen wurde, obwohl enorme Mengen rausgeholt wurde, wurde es jedes Jahr schlimmer. Seit 2 Jahren setzen wir auf Rotfedern (wie in der Studie vom Ruhrverband empfohlen ) und kleine Karpfen. Die Rotfedern fressen einiges an Kraut im Frühjahr weg und die kleinen Karpfen trüben den See ein und reduzieren so das Wachstum. Langsam aber sicher wird's mit dem Kraut immer weniger. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## NaabMäx (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Da das Kraut nur in den seichteren Bereichen ist,
würde ich auch den Nutzen drin sehen.

- Laichzonen und somit kein oder wenig Besatz.
- Schutzbereiche gegen Fraßfeinde.
- Ruhezonen für die Fische.
- Höhere Artenvielfalt
- Natürliches Futter und Biotop für Futtertiere.
- Unterwasserpflanzen produzieren Sauerstoff
- Seerosen sorgen für Beschattung
- Wasserpflanzen reinigen auch das Wasser.

Kenne Angelvereine, die solche Bereich sogar zum Angeln sperren und Heil froh sind. 

So ein See kann in der Regel mit einer höheren Artenvielfalt aufwarten, ist resistenter gegen umkippen, Fischkrankheiten und hat eine höhere Reproduktionsrate.
So gesehen bringt er für die Fische und somit für Angler mehr nutzen, auch wenn die geg. dort nicht angeln können.

Die Frage ist, was die Angler haben wollen, Karpfenpuff oder das o.a.?

Und wenn man dennoch in so einem Bereich angeln möchte / darf. Zwei Rechen (ohne Stiel) rücken an Rücken binden. An ein Seil knoten. Reinwerfen und einen Bahn frei ziehen.   
Da kann sich jeder Angler um seinen Platz selber kümmern.
Für eine großangesetzte Aktion ersehe ich keinen Sinn und schon gar keinen Nutzen. 

#6
L.G.
NM


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Was kostet so ein boot denn am tag und ab welcher Gewässer größe lohnt es sich?


----------



## dirk_owl (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Da das Kraut nur in den seichteren Bereichen ist,
> würde ich auch den Nutzen drin sehen.
> 
> - Laichzonen und somit kein oder wenig Besatz.
> ...



Moin zusammen,
 ich bin komplett deiner Meinung.
 Dennoch sehe ich mich in der Verpflichtung, zumindest die Argumente gegeneinander abzuwägen.

 Natürlich gibt es außer den eingeschränkten Angelmöglichkeiten keine negativen Auswirkungen der Wasserpflanzen.

 Wir haben im Jahr 2002 schon mal ein Mähboot gemietet. Zunächst wurde bis 2,5m Tiefe gemäht und anschließend mit großer Gabel am Boot geräumt. Unmengen an Wasserpest sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt aus dem Wasser gekommen.

 Kostenpunkt: rd. 2500,-€ für 3 Tage Boot und einem Kapitän.
 Es wurden ca. 3-4 ha Fläche gemäht.


 Gruß aus OWL
 Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

hat aber lang/längerfristig nix gebracht, das mähen, oder?


----------



## dirk_owl (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hat aber lang/längerfristig nix gebracht, das mähen, oder?



Das Kraut kommt jetzt seit 3-4 Jahren wieder vermehrt auf.
 Vorher war schon für ein paar Jahre Ruhe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

aaah ok., wie lange denn? Hat sich das gerechnet, meinst Du??


----------



## dirk_owl (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Im Jahr 2001 ist eine erhebliche Menge Klärschlamm zur landwirtschaftlichen Nutzung auf den benachbarten Acker aufgebracht worden. 2001 und 2002 ist dann die Wasserpest "explodiert". Der Grund hierfür war klar.

 2002 haben wir gemäht und damit viel Biomasse aus dem Gewässer entfernen können. Es sind zeitgleich Weiße Amure eingesetzt worden (zusätzlich zu den Marmorkarpfen).

 Daher kann ich nicht sagen, was den Ausschlag gegeben hat, dass das Gewässer für ca. 10 Jahre  relativ krautfrei war. 2013 kam dann flächendeckend Tausendblatt und Laichkraut sowie Armleuchteralgen auf.


----------



## dirk_owl (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaah ok., wie lange denn? Hat sich das gerechnet, meinst Du??



Kostenmäßig hat es sich damals gerechnet. Einen jährlichen Einsatz heutzutage könnten wir finanziell nicht stemmen.


----------



## Franz_16 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

@Dirk
Nochmal kurz zum Verständnis:

Sind aktuell die Grasfische (Weißer Amur) noch im Gewässer oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

danke, alles klar


----------



## BERND2000 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo dirk-owl,
> das einbringen von Stroh, ist genauso wie das einbringen von Torf eine Möglichkeit den PH-Wert in einem Teich kurzfristig zu senken.
> 
> Letztlich sind das Behelfsmittel aus dem Aquaristik und Gartenteichbereich.
> ...



 Der eigentliche Effekt wirkt  im Gegenteil erst langfristig.
 Denn man bringt Biomasse in das Gewässer ein, anstatt Pflanzenmasse zu entnehmen.

 Was kurzfristig in der Teichwirtschafft oder bei Gartenteichen Sinn macht, kann bei der Bewirtschaftung von Seen sicher auch unpassender Pfusch sein.

 Pflanzen sind zunächst einmal fast immer von Vorteil, selbst wenn sie vom Angler Anpassungen verlangen.
Wächst wirklich alles zu ist es etwas anderes.

 Fakt ist aber das der Fischbestand dann steigt und nur unangepasste Angler dann schlechter fangen.
 Letztere wollen die dann raus haben und nachfolgend mit Fischbesatz den Fischbestand erhalten.#q

 Setzt lieber einige Karpfen mehr aus, das ist der verträglichere Weg anstatt auf Graser zu setzen oder herum zu fuschen.
 Karpfen und Brachsen  sagt man halt nach das sie durch Ihr Wühlen, Pflanzen schädigen....
 Genau das wollt Ihr doch ein wenig.


----------



## dirk_owl (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Dirk
> Nochmal kurz zum Verständnis:
> 
> Sind aktuell die Grasfische (Weißer Amur) noch im Gewässer oder nicht?



Hallo Franz, es sind garantiert noch welche drin... Man besetzte damals (vor meiner Zeit als GW) 100 St. in Größen von 30-50 cm. Sind gut abgewachsen und werden noch gefangen. Die Kollegen mit osteuropäischer Herkunft nehmen diese auch mit. Schätze mal, dass noch ca. 1/4 der Besatzmenge im Gewässer ist.


----------



## banja1 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Moin heute habe ich einen Bagger mit einer Mähwerkschaufel gesehen womit Entwasserungsgräben gereinigt worden sind auch eine Idee Vielleicht macht einer sowas am Wochenende schwarz


----------



## Lorenz (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



dirk_owl schrieb:


> ... Baggersee mit 10 ha Wasserfläche....
> Es gibt ausgedehnte Flachwasserzonen (bis 2m Tiefe, ca.1/4 der Wasserfläche), in denen die Angelei nicht mehr praktikabel ist.



Wächst das Kraut dort bis zur Oberfläche?
Wird auch vom Boot geangelt? Wenn Uferangelplätze fehlen, könntet ihr vielleicht die Bootsfischerei fördern. Vielleicht kann der Verein (Miet-)Boote anbieten?
Vielleicht bieten sich an manchen Stellen Stege an?

An deiner Stelle als Gewässerwart würde ich aufjedenfall erstmal versuchen ein paar wenige Stellen mechanisch freizuräumen, um ein paar Gemüter zu beruhigen. Am besten Stellen wo man möglichst bequem hinkommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle als Gewässerwart würde ich aufjedenfall erstmal versuchen ein paar wenige Stellen mechanisch freizuräumen, um ein paar Gemüter zu beruhigen. Am besten Stellen wo man möglichst bequem hinkommt.


Parkplatzwurfweite 


Aber guter Vorschlag!


----------



## Sneep (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Hallo,

da gibt es keine einfachen Lösungen.
Es bleibt nur die mechanische Entferngung der Pflanzen.Nachteilig sind die Pflanzenteile, die sich im Gewässer wieder ansiedeln. Positiv ist, dass die Nährstoffe entnommen werden.
Kleinere Flächen kann man durch abdecken der Pflanzen  mit Planen oder Folien zum Absterben bringen. Dann sind immer ein paar Stellen frei um Angeln.


Beim Roggenstroh füttere ich die Pflanzen ja noch, die ich ja eigentlich dezimieren wollte.

Nicht gerade sehr zielführend.

SneeP


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*

Klärschlamm, Dünger als Eintrag.

Frage:
Was wäre mit dem Gewässer passiert, wären die Pflanzen nicht da gewesen, und hätten die Nährstoffe nicht aufgenommen durch Wachstum / Vermehrung?!

Was passiert, wenn das wieder vorkommt und keine / kaum noch Pflanzen da sind?

Ursachen analysieren > Ursache und Wirkung > Ursachen angehen.

Was hab Ihr für Fische drin?
Schleien
Karpfen
Brassen
Rotaugen
Rotfedern

Aal
Hecht
Barsch
Zander
Waller
Quappen


----------



## dirk_owl (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Roggenstroh zur Verminderung des Krautbestands?*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Wächst das Kraut dort bis zur Oberfläche?
> Wird auch vom Boot geangelt? Wenn Uferangelplätze fehlen, könntet ihr vielleicht die Bootsfischerei fördern. Vielleicht kann der Verein (Miet-)Boote anbieten?
> Vielleicht bieten sich an manchen Stellen Stege an?
> 
> An deiner Stelle als Gewässerwart würde ich aufjedenfall erstmal versuchen ein paar wenige Stellen mechanisch freizuräumen, um ein paar Gemüter zu beruhigen. Am besten Stellen wo man möglichst bequem hinkommt.



Hallo Lorenz und alle anderen Mitleser,
 erst mal frohes neues Jahr und Petri Heil für 2018!!
 Damit haben wir schon angefangen. Ein paar manuelle Krautharken haben wir mittlerweile im Werkzeugbestand. 
 Jetzt sind allerdings die schwarzen Vögel wieder da und keiner beschwert sich über das Kraut...  |kopfkrat

 Nochmal vielen Dank für die ausführliche Diskussion. Ich hab noch ein paar andere Fragestellungen, die ich in separaten Themen erläutern werde.

 Bis dann...
 Dirk


----------

